Ask HN: AOL – geocities – friendster – myspace – Facebook – who's next? - meeper16
======
dzink
When measured by engagement, they all devolved to distracting ads and media.
Facebook now looks like Alta Vista and Lycos used to look like before Google
wiped them off the map. Google has one thing right - they continue to solve
the core need that created them, regardless of monetisation. The next would be
either: 1\. The site/s that solve the human need behind Facebook cleanly. 2\.
Or the government partitioning/open-graphing Facebook for rigging and
silencing republican news in an election year.

------
eecks
Well Facebook own Instagram, WhatsApp, Oculus and MSQRD (snapchat-like
filters) so I think they have a pretty solid hold on the market.

If they can erode some of Snapchats market share with their upcoming Snapchat-
like app then they will be doing well.

------
bognition
What is the unifying feature of this series?

~~~
meeper16
They all started as non-algorithmic light-weight technology platforms which
were more focused on duplicating the last popular social platform. (BBS'es ->
Compuserve -> AOL) This is different from companies like Google for example,
that started out as algorithmic-first.

------
notduncansmith
A privacy-focused social network that people actually want to use. Peer-to-
peer networks for individuals, groups and communities. With a monetization
scheme that doesn't suck.

Disclaimer: I'm working on this.

------
crispytx
Facebook could definitely go the way of myspace & AOL Instant Messenger! It
doesn't have a "wide moat", or "margin of safety" like Google, that's for
sure.

------
techbio
As Facebook is included, the question must mean "who's next to succeed" in the
space.

------
nso95
Facebook doesn't belong in that list

~~~
0942v8653
Why not? It has more users than any of the others ever did.

